# Dead Rabbit SQ 22mm, Dead Rabbit Challenge Caps & More.. - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/1/18)

NEW STOCKS HAVE ARRIVED!!!

Hardware:
Dead Rabbit Challenger Caps
Dead Rabbit SQ 22mm RDA
Dead Rabbit 24mm
Voopoo Drag Embossed Edition
Voopoo Too Kits
Smoant Cyclon Mods
Bonza RDA (New Colour Gold)
Nudge RDA by Wotofo 
Iconic RDA 
Blitzen RTA
Nixon BF RDTA + Caps
Wake RTA's

Juices
Zonk 100ml Range
Man Man 100ml
Snow Man 100ml
Dinner Lady Classic Range
Dinner Lady Summer Range
Fogs Rings - Strawberry Wafer
and more ....

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mr. B (15/1/18)

Awesome! I want that Butcher Challenge cap. It will look awesome on my Dead Rabbit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

